# Elmira Rod and Gun Club 3D Archery Shoot - Saturday July 25



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Course is laid out! Trimmed and ready to go! Challenging but fun also. Hope to see everyone out this Saturday for a great 3D shoot!

Martin


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Martin
see you Sat.

Rick


----------



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

good thing I read this... I was showing up on Sunday.... see you tomorrow hopefully.
Rick


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey, you too....eh
had a second look Thursday
yep, the boss is pissed
c ya Sat

Rick


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for coming out today! Was a good great shoot. Weather held off to. Looked like everyone had agood time! Shawn


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

So sorry I did not make it. I intended to make all 3D and field this summer. My wife has been in and out of critical care and made it impossible to attend. Hopefully next summer will be better. CHEERS!


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

great course today, thx guys
yep, it beat me up again
see you next time

Rick


----------

